# My first Indoor grow!



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright well first of all this is my first indoor grow (duh, glad u read the forum heading). I'm also new to this site and hope to be successful. The pics that I put up are the best I could do. First of all I will post up my room set up and also the ingredients I am using along with the equipment description. So far I only have flouro's that I bought from wal mart which are 1900 lumens each and I have 6 4ft lamps and 2 2ft which are 1200 lumens each. which gives me 13,800 lumens total in a 14 square foot area. I know you get what u pay for but I'm doing my best on my budget. Maybe after this crop I'll be able to afford a HPS. The strain is unknown out of some stuff called "Erie". I got them cuz it was free (which was the cheapest I could find) and accessable. I also posted pics of my plants at 10 days old. I am running my cycle on an 18/6 cycle. I was also given a clone which is in the humidome I built and also a plant which I dont know is a male or female. All dirt is Miracle Grow Organic. Remember it's the "organic" so there are no nutirnets added. So i dont need to hear "you used miracle grow?" argument. All my plants recieve 400ml of water a day.


----------



## jash (Oct 24, 2007)

from the pics seems that your plants are stretching : general lighting rule is 3000-5000lum per sq ft,your grow room is 14 sq ft so you def.need more light, plants receiving 400ml of water daily is overwatering-you should water them every 3-4 days when soil is dried(check the uper 2''-3'' )


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I would love more light but I dont have the funds or resources to do so. What can I do to fix the problem? Besides buying another light.


----------



## jash (Oct 24, 2007)

how far fror tops you keep your light?seems that you could lower it a bit,and stop giving them 2much water


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll slow down with the water but every time I water them they are dry. All pots have drainage in them. That may be why it gets dry. But the lights are about 50 cm from the tops. I didnt want them to wilt or burn.


----------



## jash (Oct 24, 2007)

50cm is 2 far,i keep 400w hps + 6600lum of cfl's at 3''-4'' from the tops(thats max 10cm)


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

well the plants are a bit bigger now i'll have some new pic up tomorrow and i'll try lowering my lights. i built them all on a pulley system. the one in the middle is that tall to begin with, a friend gave it to me. any help or info on the clone?


----------



## Afrikaaner (Oct 24, 2007)

i would lower the lights and maybe even let a couple plants die so the rest get more light and cluster them together with lights parallel instead of in a row...

more like this crude acsii drawing

|||| instead of ----

so the lights "overlap" a little


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm confused, they are parallel. They are in rows. I have a new pic coming up because there are some seedlings that didnt make it. The pics are kind of old.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Oct 24, 2007)

im sorry, i should have looked closer at your pictures.  but anyway, your lights are  very high, and you have what looks like 15 or so plants.  i would choose your best looking ones, and just let the others die or give them to friends, lower all three of your lights to within inches of your plants, all close to each other, not spread across the room.  Cluster ALL your plants together and keep your lights as close together because you have such low lumens.  you dont want to waste ANY by letting the light hit the floor or walls.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok so here's my update. I already typed all this but my computer froze and I lost everything. Currently my plants are 27 days old in these pictures. I dont know when to stop veg cycle and start flower. I was thinking to start the flower on Nov. 19. That would have given me a few weeks of pre veg and a few weeks of veg since they were all started from seed. I lowered the lights so they are directly on top of the leaves. Only a couple inches from them. Hopefully I will get a good yield out of this. I also have fungus gnats. Any help on getting rid of those would be great too. If you notice my humidity is only at 39% I would like to get it higher. Will the humidity affect my growth and yeild? If so by how much? Now please keep in mind that I am on a zero dollar budget. In one picture you see there is a runt which is 2 weeks old but yet keeps spreading leaves. I'm thinking maybe a boken root or something? Or maybe it's just the worlds smallest plant? Well anyways my pics dont want to upload so I'll just post another and upload them. But general feedback would be great so thanks alot!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

I keep getting errors saying "attachment in progress"....***


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok I think i'm being a fanatic, I checked my clone and it is rooting. Has been how it looks now for a cpl weeks. How long will it take for him to come back to life or to die?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok got some leaf curling as soon as the lights came on but they flattend out. does this happen at the night cycle? Also any predictions on a yield?? Say if I had 7 or 8 of them female??


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 25, 2007)

theres alot of stem on them plant get the light closer


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

The light is seriously only about an inch from the tops. I noted earlier that I did that it's just camera angle that looks like they are far. I did that today. No1 is reading, just looking at pics. I need info on leaf color, downward curling, my clone and sexing on the big plant!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like they need a drink that's what mine need when they do that. what size pots do you have them in?because if they are Drinking up the water that fast they might be root bound might want to put them in bigger pots :hubba: 
good luck with your grow bro peace


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

They are in 6" pots and i water the 300ml a day. They drink it all every day though.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 25, 2007)

well if you can i would transplant them into bigger pots they are root bound and that why they are drinking it up in a day besides I'm sure those ladies would love to be in at least a three gallon pots:hubba:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

I got the pots I just dont think I have the soil. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

So check it out. I had some 1900 lumens lights (6) in my room and they were full spectrum grow lights by sylvania for plant and aquariums. I had some few extra $$ layin around and bout some 6500k bulbs that put out 3050 lumens. Do you think I will notice a difference? Will it help my plants to stop stretching and will my plants get more bushy? These lights also added 6,000 more lumens to my whole setup which CANT be bad. I'm not doin this thing pro but I'm doing the best that I can. Here's a pic and I'm installing them tonight. What changes will I notice from the light? Any help? :yay:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Quick update>>> They have a nice blue hue to them, very easy on the eyes! I like it. Makes the plants look different so I feel like I'm in a different room sometimes LOL


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

lookin good, but...with an area that size you need to go HID. unless your willing to grab them clones and make a more even canopy. Your flos are all over the place...the goal is to have them all the same ht and the plant canopy as well when it come to flos. 
(I did not do that on my last grow, but thats the best route...even with HID lighting  )


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks. I'm working on a real tight budget here and a hps would be awesome. i found the bulb at lowes for a 400 watter but they dont carry the ballast and stuff. like i said any help would be awesome!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

LINK


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!!! Awesome!!!!! MAD PROPS TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## mike2784 (Oct 26, 2007)

if you didnt start the flowering (12-12) yet why don't you prune them alittle (i think that would help) so the plants get more bushey.................anyway good luck with your grow


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

How should I go about pruning without damaging he plant??


----------



## jash (Oct 27, 2007)

prune no more than 1/4-1/3 then wait a week-10 days if you want to prune more


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> How should I go about pruning without damaging he plant??



not going to happen im afraid. pruning the plant will stress it, but not enough to kill it, it will just stop growing for a few days until it realizes whats happend and begin to donsentrate on side growth. how do you prune???? can you see the very newest leaves???? just pull them out using your finger tips, and your plant will start to grow out rather than up


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Will this change my yield?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 28, 2007)

well you will lose the main cola, but if you veg them an extra week or 2 then all them side branches will replace this. it will only decrease yeild if you flipp to 12/12 before you have given the chance to recover and redeem itself. rememba tghe longer you veg, the more budsites will be on the plants.

hope this helps


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok I didnt know if I was vegging for too long! Thanks for that added info! So then you can never veg for TOO long?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 28, 2007)

the only reason you need to switch at a curtain time, is so that they dont outgrow your room


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok so I transplanted today and the leaves all started to look limp. How long will this go on for? They are now in 2 1/2 gal trash cans and are about a ft. tall each. I am going to veg til 2 feet each. Does anyone have an idea of about how much this will yield if say I get 5 females out of 10? I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> Ok so I transplanted today and the leaves all started to look limp. How long will this go on for? They are now in 2 1/2 gal trash cans and are about a ft. tall each. I am going to veg til 2 feet each. Does anyone have an idea of about how much this will yield if say I get 5 females out of 10? I will post pics tomorrow.


Celeb always get circler floro if anything at all its a proven fact that there the cheapest way to go and you get what you pay for 75 bucks can get you 7500 lumens with CFL for less then about 12 inches you do the math  if you need a site check my posting


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

But i paid $60 and got 15,000 lumens?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok so I finally got new pics and most plants (except for 3) are at 29 days veg now. 1 plant a friend gave me and I didnt notice the growth until the pictures today. The big one that is in the green pot is the one I am talking about. Alot of these finally got the transplant! They previously got rootbound and started to wilt. Also my clone is starting to show new growth. I dont know how long I have to veg for or let it recover in order to Bloom it. Also in the pics with the tan buckets I think these are afghani? Please correct me if I'm wrong. These were bagseed but they were also high grade plants but the growers lost a male and they all got preggie.  Anyways the new lights seem to be doin great. Anyone have any idea on when I should flower? I would like to do it at about 50 days of veg. Any input on this would be great! Pros and cons to vegging for 50 days? Also what would happen if I flowered the youngun the same time I flower the rest?:shocked:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

theres no way to tell the strain. you can flower when ever you want 2. jus consider the space you have to grow


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

But by the judge of the leaves this is mostly indica right?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

By the way I'm startin to stink up my apt. and I live in a HUGE apt. bldg. and it's creepin out into the halls. Any idea of a cheap way to take out the smell??


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 29, 2007)

heres a couple of  ideas for you to get some of the smell out there is a [thread=11420]carbonfilter[/thread] and an [thread=17337]ONA-machine[/thread] hope them help some


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I'm going to try the ONA machine!


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 1, 2007)

i like it it was a bit simplier then the scrubber and less expensive for the parts IMO


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm working on finding the polymer crystals right now without ordering them online. Any luck on that?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 1, 2007)

check the garden centers for this stuff called soil moist it was like 7 bucks for 8oz of it at the local one here by me


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks alot! You got a subscription to my post?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

i used a moisture mix mg soil it works great, havent watered once  in 2 weeks, i let em sit out in a 2 day rain w00t


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 2, 2007)

nope CB i didnt subscribe to it i just dont do much more then sit and :watchplant: and check out whats going on in the posts here on the forum :bong:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

what else ya gonna do with your time? might as well learn something lol


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a quick update on things, I started using the bat guano. I found some spider mites eating one of my plants. I rubbed some iso alc on the leaves and I hope this works out for me! Also I found I have some fungus gnats which I'm getting some neem extract for tomorrow. Tomorrow I'll be posting pics. My clone finally has some new growth but I dont think it will be ready when I put the others into flower. Also from my bagseed the little one came out to be mostly sativa because of the very thin leaves it has on it does anyone think it will catch up in time for flower?


----------



## jash (Nov 5, 2007)

if you put 1'' or 2'' of perlite on your soil you preventing adult gnats lay their eggs and stop larvae coming out.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

cant wait to see them pic bob. i know they gotten big


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

oh yea as long as ya clone has roots you can put it in flower


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok so here's the deal, as you have read I have the fungus gnats and spider mites, I'm dead ready to flower because from the pics you can see this is starting to fill up my closet rather quickly. I will not start flowering phase until pest is under control. Th first pic I took them out of the room for a group pic! The second one is the plant my friend gave me which I've been following the closest and today I have come to the conclusion that it is a female!!! So far I am the father of at least 1 little girl. The next pic is from another random seed which was really short this whole time and this one is a sativa. You can tell because of the long finger like leaves, very thin. Then are a couple pics of a few plants and also the clone that I recieved from my friend. Also is a room group shot. I never notice the real difference until I look back on my pics that I uploaded. I'm getting excited! The next is the Hygrometer which tells what my humidity is at along with the temp. I added a humidifier and it doesnt seem to be building that much, we'll see how it goes. Last is my next project which will be a DWC after harvest. Any comments would be great. I'm going right now to get my Neem extract. Does anyone think this will help with the spider mites also?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally added the Neem extract today! Hope this sets my problems! It says it will also take care of the spider mites too! Wish me luck...


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

well i've got bugs flyin in the window as this is my venting system, anyway i have a few differant bugs flyin around in there, but iam not worried about any of them, as there not herbavores lol


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 7, 2007)

The fungus gnats only eat the roots when in larvae stage. But my spider mites eat the leaves.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok so far since the neem extract was added the gnats seemed to have toned down a bit. I'm still working on the spider mites!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok guys, just an update. Neem extract took care of the mites and about 90% of the fungus gnats! WOO HOO!!! I used the neem every day and it seems that I'm on top of them. The babies are getting HUGE!!! I will post pics up tomorrow or tonight. Seems to be taking up too much room. I figure when I find out which ones are males and weed them out it will free up some space! So I'm not over worried about it. It's coming time to get some new lights. I start flowering stage in 1 week from today.


----------



## NeonBlack (Nov 12, 2007)

Mosquito dunks work really well for controlling fungus gnats.. Soak one of those in the water you use for your plants and that will take care of the gnats for sure.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 19, 2007)

what are you going to use for flower again?? what kind of light?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

flouro's the 3000k color and i'm starting flower today and I'll be posting pics


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice bro looking forward to an update!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2007)

hey CB just a bit of a Look Out on them 3k G.E. kitchen and bath flos (im assuming thats what you got thats what i used) they are 3400 lumen 3k color temp flos. these will make the flowering time drag longer with smaller buds on your plant, you will want to use a micro to watch the trichs well and wait till on a sample leaf at minimum 75% amber trichs. wait till then and your good to go.but so far them ones is looking good man keep it up.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok here's my update on things, I got my new lights. GE 3400 lumen 3000k kitchen and bath. You were right dubbaman. This is my first indoor grow though so I get what I can. If this is successful then I will be getting my HPS. I got pics of my little sativa which EXPLODED in 3 days and also my clone which did the same. The majority of these plants are getting HUGE! As far as budding taking longer, thats ok with me. So far I only have 8 - 10 more weeks to go as I see it. This may sound weird but I think I have ALL females. I'll know for sure after a couple weeks. If I do I'll be one happy camper. My plants right now are about 2½ feet tall. Anyone know how tall they will get? I noticed some shedding of the lower leaves. Anyhow here are the pics and wish me luck!


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 20, 2007)

lol, I have a 400w HPS i am going to be listing on ebay pretty soon. I gave it to a friend to use since I was going to go the LED route, and he can't use it because of the small grow space and no venting problem he has. So it's been fired up once and is all still in original packaging. Keep an eye out on ebay for a super dirt cheap HPS 400w light... I am thinking of like a $100 - $125 price range...


Where did you find those CFL's? all my local places have weak CFL's like only 1600 - 1800 lumens in the red spectrums....


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 20, 2007)

I get pretty much all of the lights at lowes!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 20, 2007)

Those plant really picked up some weight sence ya 1st pic LOL. I got a 9week sativa goin now and ima do an 11-12 week sativa next. you have them looking really healthy there. Keep um looking as good as you do and you will have something great to smoke on soon.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey CB just popped in to see how things are going for you man, and things are looking good man...:aok: as the question you asked about how tall they might get. well it can be good and bad news for you.. they can get up to 3 or more times their height during flower so if you have a 2ft plant it can end up 6+ft by the harvest. but mine with the exact same lights only went double in height.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I guess I'm not doin too bad for my first indoor grow. The more I research the more I think I have all females. Is that ever heard of from bagseed?


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 21, 2007)

I have yet to have a male or hermie from bagseed... but then again I only have 5 bagseed plants going right now  and 4 white rhinos (feminized)


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 21, 2007)

ive planted 6 and out of 6 ive had all fems too and it was all bag seed


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

i think its more common to get all female grows than all male grows, just this one i got 3 out of 4 male's, oh well thats the way the games played, but now i got my momma  its on like donkey kong, she's gonna spawn hell for me lmfao


oh yes virgin mary style. lol anyway lookin hella good bro, keep it sticky lol
Dc


----------



## jash (Nov 21, 2007)

plants looking great now bob:hubba:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

So today I have discovered what was 4 males. Possibly 5 but cant confirm the 5th until later date. I wanted to cry. I will be grabbing clones in the next few days. This cant happen to me again. It was a bad day. All the time and effeort I put into my babies and I get 4 possibly 5 males. This means I could walk out with only 6 females. Hopefully I get at least a half pound even a quarter. Just enough to sell to get my HPS for next crop. I will be grabbing 9 clones so I have at least 9 females on my next batch. Anyways my closet is thinned out now so that means more light for my other babies. I have absolutely NO prediction on a yield. If anyone could give me a number to hope for that would be awesome. My next setup will have at least one DWC just to compare. Anyways, tryin to keep it green. Hopefully I dont get too discouraged.:cry:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 27, 2007)

celebritybob said:
			
		

> Just enough to sell


thats a part id have kept to myself if thats the plan really more for the site cause there isn't supposed to be talk like that man... just trying to help out

as for possible yields off of 6 plants man that would depend on how tall they may be once they are almost finished flowering, remember that they can double and or triple in height during the flower. and with my one plant at a time harvest i had 2.5 oz of the early (it was either an AF indica as it started so early and finished so fast or a rudi) but it gave me 2.5oz dry and was great. the second i had gave me almost 5oz dry and she was only about 6' tall the first was only about 4'. had allot of problems during the grow they were badly root bound not only in the potter but to each other (not my plan i inherited the plants) so they weren't as full as they could have been nor did they grow as properly as yours may. but they look great so far man keep it up. you'll get what your looking for out of them.

edit: just looked through the post again man and seen in your next to last update that you said that they are about 2.5', this says that you may end up with plants that can be anywhere from 5' to possibly 8'.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

well m main plan was to have enough to last for personal stash until next grow, the rest was to make enough $$ for a 1000 watt hps. Thats my goal. then I should have a light that will last me for a good while. the thing is i spend too much on smoke now and it cuts like half my paycheck  so if that is rectified then i will be fine. sorry for talking about sale but i want this light really bad!


----------



## jash (Nov 28, 2007)

whats up bob? sorry about the males man- i know my self how bad is to get a high male ratio:last june out of 20 seedlings ive got 16 males and a full hermi. why dont u start w/ a cheap 400w hps instead of waiting the money for the 1000w- a 400w hps is not a waste of money and once you have your 1000w you can always use the 400w for starting other seedlings (or light a mother) while you flowering under 1000w


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea well thats why I'll be doing clones next time, so I dont have to worry about that kind of thing again. All fems next time. I just hope I get some decent bud. I'm still aiming for a 1000. I already have a veg chamber. I should put up some pics of that. It works very nicely. At least the other plants have more light to get to the lower leaves though!


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 28, 2007)

hey bob sorry to hear about the males but look on the bright side u got some females just think if all u had was them males that would be way worse good thing u planted more than them plus u gotta think it seems like u got more females out of the bunch than males  ,at any rate good luck and happy growin


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful set-up bro! Good luck on the rest of you're grow!!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

So here i end this thread. I lost my internet and spent some time in the hospital. I came out with some VERY good smoke in my opinion. Everyone raved about it. Sweet smell and amazing taste. I yielded only 4 1/2 oz. but it was well worth it. I just bought a 1000w HPS. I claimed 10 clones off of the plants b4 harvest but my dog got a hold of 8 of them. 2 are currently in the room. I stripped down the foil and will be putting up some Mylar. So on to my next thread... thank you for all who helped with this grow! Cheers!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

welcome back CB,  sry to hear bout all the mishaps , all be watching the next one! pullin up a chair

GG


----------



## willioboy8 (Feb 25, 2009)

cool grow man


----------

